# I've concluded that location matters A TON



## Amnesia (Apr 23, 2022)

I recently did a bumble experiment where I did 3 different cities

Denver CO
Phoenix AZ
and my own city in Northern CA


All 3 I set the location near the big college in the city



AZ had the hottest girls, most were white most were normal feminine looking with long hair nice beach bodies. They were pleasant to interact with, I had a VERY HIGH response rate and many girls were willing to meet up the same day or very soon. Responded quickly.


In my OWN CITY, tons of non white girls, fat girls, trans people, VERY LOW response rate. Girls with short hair, rainbow colors etc. VAST DISPARENCY in looks quality than Arizona. I actually couldn't believe how different the women were between these two cities. The girls in my own city were very bitter and when I invited them over to hang out at my apt they were giving me snarky responses like *"yeaaaaa no I don't want to get killed." *where the girls in Arizona were like *"yeah i'm down, were do you stay?"*


The Denver experiment was closer to the Arizona in terms of girls looks and pleasantness in interacting with




TLDR location matters a lot


----------



## lutte (Apr 23, 2022)

0


----------



## Enfant terrible (Apr 23, 2022)

lutte said:


> 0


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 23, 2022)

I am based in AZ. Can confirm girls are hot af and I fucking knew you were from Norcal from the quality of girls you posted.


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 23, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I recently did a bumble experiment where I did 3 different cities
> 
> Denver CO
> Phoenix AZ
> ...


What's wrong with non white girls?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 23, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> What's wrong with non white girls?


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 23, 2022)

az also got those bad latinas with fat asses


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 23, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> I am based in AZ. Can confirm girls are hot af and I fucking knew you were from Norcal from the quality of girls you posted.


Are the quality of norcal good or bad


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 23, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> Are the quality of norcal good or bad


literally the worst


fat short hair trained to hate men the most etc


anyone GL born in CA goes to southern CA


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 23, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> Are the quality of norcal good or bad


The worst I've ever seen and I've been to many places in europe and US.


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 23, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> literally the worst
> 
> 
> fat short hair trained to hate men the most etc
> ...


Holy shit it’s over for us I knew I wasn’t crazy


----------



## luljankybo (Apr 23, 2022)

@Amnesia where in norcal do you live 
if its bay area then we have the same problem and i know im not trippin


----------



## luljankybo (Apr 23, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> Holy shit it’s over for us I knew I wasn’t crazy


on fucking god i thought i was buggin balls 
i swear i could slay anywhere else but where we live


----------



## NukethisWorldAlready (Apr 23, 2022)

which city in Northern CA? It may vary from city to city


----------



## MewMaxxing (Apr 23, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I recently did a bumble experiment where I did 3 different cities
> 
> Denver CO
> Phoenix AZ
> ...


Im going to try LA and see how it goes. I've had decent success in SF


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 23, 2022)

MewMaxxing said:


> Im going to try LA and see how it goes. I've had decent success in SF


Chad I heard that’s nightmare mode


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 23, 2022)

NukethisWorldAlready said:


> which city in Northern CA? It may vary from city to city


East bay sucks ( there are some cuties in walnut creek and Danville)
City sucks. Sometimes I saw some gl hoes at Audio.
South Bay is the worst. 
Overall terrible place to live.


----------



## luljankybo (Apr 23, 2022)

MewMaxxing said:


> Im going to try LA and see how it goes. I've had decent success in SF


impossible


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 23, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> East bay sucks ( there are some cuties in walnut creek and Danville)
> City sucks. Sometimes I saw some gl hoes at Audio.
> South Bay is the worst.
> Overall terrible place to live.


@luljankybo thoughts?


----------



## luljankybo (Apr 23, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> East bay sucks ( there are some cuties in walnut creek and Danville)
> City sucks. Sometimes I saw some gl hoes at Audio.
> South Bay is the worst.
> Overall terrible place to live.


east and south bay are the worst
North bay is the move, fine ass latinas everywhere up in santa rosa and napa


----------



## Scammer (Apr 23, 2022)

Most girls in cali are scared to meet me with my dark looks, I knew fucking cali girls were scared to meet up


----------



## luljankybo (Apr 23, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> @luljankybo thoughts?


he was pretty accurate tbh


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 23, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Most girls in cali are scared to meet me with my dark looks, I knew fucking cali girls were scared to meet up


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Apr 23, 2022)

I don't even understand why do you stay where you live considering you say stuff like that + your state has 18 as the age of consent so you can't fuck JBs
What stops you from moving


----------



## MewMaxxing (Apr 23, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I recently did a bumble experiment where I did 3 different cities
> 
> Denver CO
> Phoenix AZ
> ...


I hate being from Norcal. Socal mogs


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 23, 2022)

@Amnesia You should live in Scottsdale and you can thank me later also text me when you go to a club I'll never go out that night.


----------



## luljankybo (Apr 23, 2022)

MewMaxxing said:


> I hate being from Norcal. Socal mogs


what part are you from 
yk what fuck it ima make a california thread


----------



## MewMaxxing (Apr 23, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> Chad I heard that’s nightmare mode


Giga hell if you're east asian. Im south asian and we do alright here.


----------



## MewMaxxing (Apr 23, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> what part are you from
> yk what fuck it ima make a california thread


Around Sacramento area. Make one I want to know who's from Cali here.


----------



## luljankybo (Apr 23, 2022)

MewMaxxing said:


> Around Sacramento area. Make one I want to know who's from Cali here.


just did


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 23, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> east and south bay are the worst
> North bay is the move, fine ass latinas everywhere up in santa rosa and napa


Never been there ngl.


----------



## qaum (Apr 23, 2022)

literally water thread


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 23, 2022)

Oh god you know the forums in the mud when an Amnesia thread gets pinned


----------



## Deleted member 16039 (Apr 23, 2022)

Future chad said:


> I don't even understand why do you stay where you live considering you say stuff like that + your state has 18 as the age of consent so you can't fuck JBs
> What stops you from moving


Amnesia often lies about his age to get laid. Imagine if he moved to a state where AoC was 16.

The most popular user on the forum would be a man in his 30s lying about his age to trick minors into having sex with him.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Apr 23, 2022)

Silverberry said:


> Amnesia often lies about his age to get laid. Imagine if he moved to a state where AoC was 16.
> 
> The most popular user on the forum would be a man in his 30s lying about his age to trick minors into having sex with him.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


Idk but it would be legal where he lives so does it matter
And I'm only saying this cause he's the one who said he has some interested into JBs


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 23, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I recently did a bumble experiment where I did 3 different cities
> 
> Denver CO
> Phoenix AZ
> ...


Interesting. Arizona is like 40% Hispanic so surprised that u had many white girls. I find online dating apps to have many non whites relative to real demographics. But maybe it’s certain apps. I mean their are white girls but not reflective of actual demographics based on census stats. 

Also would expect college girls to be most hypergamous. They could however be more interested due to real life not giving the male attention they want.


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 23, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Interesting. Arizona is like 40% Hispanic so surprised that u had many white girls. I find online dating apps to have many non whites relative to real demographics. But maybe it’s certain apps. I mean their are white girls but not reflective of actual demographics based on census stats.
> 
> Also would expect college girls to be most hypergamous. They could however be more interested due to real life not giving the male attention they want.





Xangsane said:


> What's wrong with non white girls?


----------



## Sigmamale (Apr 23, 2022)

Amnesia you should honestly go back to school for year at ASU or something to relive your college days but this time as a mogger. You could probably get like 100 bodies in a year. Also you could just larp as a senior.


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 23, 2022)

Sigmamale said:


> Amnesia you should honestly go back to school for year at ASU or something to relive your college days but this time as a mogger. You could probably get like 100 bodies in a year. Also you could just larp as a senior.


There is no way he can LARP as a senior but Postgraduate possible.


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 23, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Interesting. Arizona is like 40% Hispanic so surprised that u had many white girls. I find online dating apps to have many non whites relative to real demographics. But maybe it’s certain apps. I mean their are white girls but not reflective of actual demographics based on census stats.
> 
> Also would expect college girls to be most hypergamous. They could however be more interested due to real life not giving the male attention they want.


PHX metro area full of white if you also include white Hispanics probably over 80%.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 23, 2022)

Sigmamale said:


> Amnesia you should honestly go back to school for year at ASU or something to relive your college days but this time as a mogger. You could probably get like 100 bodies in a year. Also you could just larp as a senior.


Fuck that. JB > college foid. If they don’t drink much and excercise with intensity and wear sunscreen or at least don’t do tanning and stay inside they might age better and look good stil. But overall I find that the collagen density of foids goes down a lot

. And one can just cold approach or pretend to be a senior by looking at flyers for events or hang in the college district area in bars or ask around for parties vs actually re enrolling and wasting a few grand just to get “official student “ status.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 23, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> There is no way he can LARP as a senior but Postgraduate possible.


You’d be surprised. Women are dumb. Many wouldn’t question it as he would just seem like some college senior. 

Also Some of them would consider him some athletic chad on the sports team facially wise as the athletes tend to look older always( not in the bad way). 

As long as he maintains a good amount of mass he can justify the older look (and maintain+ continue his youth maxxing routine ) without any suspicion.

And even if they don’t buy it could say just switched majors a few times and took a gap year and pursued an additional major. That would be an easy +2-3 years.


----------



## Sigmamale (Apr 23, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> There is no way he can LARP as a senior but Postgraduate possible.


Yeah but in his mind he can larp as 19


----------



## Sigmamale (Apr 23, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Fuck that. JB > college foid. If they don’t drink much and excercise with intensity and wear sunscreen or at least don’t do tanning and stay inside they might age better and look good stil. But overall I find that the collagen density of foids goes down a lot
> 
> . And one can just cold approach or pretend to be a senior by looking at flyers for events or hang in the college district area in bars or ask around for parties vs actually re enrolling and wasting a few grand just to get “official student “ status.


Bro JB Is illegal he is literally 40


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 23, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> You’d be surprised. Women are dumb. Many wouldn’t question it as he would just seem like some college senior.
> 
> Also Some of them would consider him some athletic chad on the sports team facially wise as the athletes tend to look older always( not in the bad way).
> 
> ...


Amnesia looks older than 22-23 They know he is not 22-23 but since he is a chad they don't care. There is no reason to fraud your age other than only dating. If you look good women don't care.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 23, 2022)

Sigmamale said:


> Bro JB Is illegal he is literally 40


Looked mid 20s tbh at least the pics I saw. Obviously online pics with filters can hide the real in motion relative age appearance.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 23, 2022)

Sigmamale said:


> Yeah but in his mind he can larp as 19
> 
> 
> Oberyn said:
> ...





Oberyn said:


> Amnesia looks older than 22-23 They know he is not 22-23 but since he is a chad they don't care. There is no reason to fraud your age other than only dating. If you look good women don't care.


Someone should attach the pics being used for reference. I know he talked about some youth max he did. And if their not over filtered can be used as a reference.


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 23, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Someone should attach the pics being used for reference. I know he talked about some youth max he did. And if their not over filtered can be used as a reference.








Idk when did he take this picture probably 3-4 years ago dont forget it.


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 23, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Someone should attach the pics being used for reference. I know he talked about some youth max he did. And if their not over filtered can be used as a reference.


This is the most recent pic no filter, I clean shave and I am 34 literally everyone IRL thinks I am mid 20's NO ONE actually believes me when I say my real age they think I am lying 














ME in a candid last night (rate)


I mean I knew they were gunna take the pic but wasnt selfie




looksmax.org


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 23, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> View attachment 1648201
> 
> 
> Idk when did he take this picture probably 3-4 years ago dont forget it.


Ah damn. If he didn’t youth max then yea would look older. I think your right would be late 20s. If he did his youth routine and shaved complete clean shaven could probably go to mid 20s.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 23, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> This is the most recent pic no filter, I clean shave and I am 34 literally everyone IRL thinks I am mid 20's NO ONE actually believes me when I say my real age they think I am lying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol how you guys think he looks anywhere close to 30s 😂🤣🤣. Easily college age passing. The white college men who play sport look facially like him, while the non athletic ones look facially younger. Also what was your youth maxxing routine. Quite a lot of good progress you made.


----------



## Patient A (Apr 23, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> literally the worst
> 
> 
> fat short hair trained to hate men the most etc
> ...


no wonder you don't leave the house just move state before your skin detoriates further


----------



## gogger (Apr 23, 2022)

only a californiacel would be clueless enough to think this is a grand realization


----------



## gogger (Apr 23, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Also what was your youth maxxing routine.


the don't-go-outside routine. it worked for the imperial japanese


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 23, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> literally the worst
> 
> 
> fat short hair trained to hate men the most etc
> ...


Unironically move to my town


----------



## Sigmamale (Apr 23, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> This is the most recent pic no filter, I clean shave and I am 34 literally everyone IRL thinks I am mid 20's NO ONE actually believes me when I say my real age they think I am lying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look 25 -27 tbh


----------



## Patient A (Apr 23, 2022)

ITT people tell Amnesia to just move location. 

Amnesia's reply: ...


----------



## Darkthrone (Apr 23, 2022)

all the girls are either fat, meth/crackheads, or black


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Apr 23, 2022)

Damn I wanna do this to see which part of America I'd do the best lol .. genuinely curious now


----------



## OldRooster (Apr 23, 2022)

Yes, location matters a lot. But you are seeing and interacting with the top tier looking girls because you are a top tier looking guy. An average or below average looking guy would probably reach different conclusions doing the same Tinder experiment. 

And your results likely reflect a large bias in that you purposefully selected a location in close proximity to a large college. The proximity to the college is what produced the variety of results here, not the city/state. Select a location in white suburban Denver away from the colleges (highlands ranch, littleton, centennial, arvada, thornton) and see how many girls you match.


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 23, 2022)

never been to Denver's but can.confirm Phoenix foids were crazy hot, I'd say only Miami on average had better, and u cant really count Miami. 

bay area has the worst foids imo. 

I think in Phoenix the weather means u cant be fat, the heat means ur tan, and the nature around u means ur active


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 23, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Damn I wanna do this to see which part of America I'd do the best lol .. genuinely curious now


think NYC would be the toughest place bhai, has crazy high standards. la too


----------



## OldRooster (Apr 23, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> never been to Denver's but can.confirm Phoenix foids were crazy hot, I'd say only Miami on average had better, and u cant really count Miami.
> 
> bay area has the worst foids imo.
> 
> I think in Phoenix the weather means u cant be fat, the heat means ur tan, and the nature around u means ur active


There are a lot of fat people in AZ, they just rarely go outside. The Altitude in Colorado is a big strain on fatties though, and thus Colorado generally ranks at the top of any "most fit State" lists.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Apr 23, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> think NYC would be the toughest place bhai, has crazy high standards. la too


Yah I admit I'd prob struggle there bc of the amount of moggers lol, even with my looks. I'd prob do well in most mid-sized cities tho (150k-400k). I wanna see how well I'd do in Texas or some smaller lesser known state too like Utah or the Dakotas.


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 23, 2022)

How do you change location on bumble ?


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 23, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Yah I admit I'd prob struggle there bc of the amount of moggers lol, even with my looks. I'd prob do well in most mid-sized cities tho (150k-400k). I wanna see how well I'd do in Texas or some smaller lesser known state too like Utah or the Dakotas.


If your a minority you have to avoid a high diversity area. White women are stupid. No value for minorities till your rare as fuck. Then they’ll match online cause their used to vanilla ice cream and want a different flavor. 

I do feel it’s more so online. And if their a true hippie type then even the hot ones don’t care about race even with a lot of minorities in your area.

Highest sucess would be for Arabs/Hispanics/Indians/native Americans/Asians = high white population with rest of population being blacks

Blacks= high white population and second highest being high Hispanic population 

Also consider lower state population and more rural population.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 23, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> never been to Denver's but can.confirm Phoenix foids were crazy hot, I'd say only Miami on average had better, and u cant really count Miami.
> 
> bay area has the worst foids imo.
> 
> I think in Phoenix the weather means u cant be fat, the heat means ur tan, and the nature around u means ur active


Isn’t Miami like 85% non white and tons of black chicks.


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 23, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Isn’t Miami like 85% non white and tons of black chicks.


yes everything except pure white, but super looks.concscious cost most foids there rely on looks, and large number are whores


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 23, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> never been to Denver's but can.confirm Phoenix foids were crazy hot, I'd say only Miami on average had better, and u cant really count Miami.
> 
> bay area has the worst foids imo.
> 
> I think in Phoenix the weather means u cant be fat, the heat means ur tan, and the nature around u means ur active


Miami is one of the hypergamy capitals tho. I would stay away from finance and entertainment capitals. Hypergamy is just insane in those cities. Tech capitals also suck because of the M/F ratio.

Ideal cities are phx, nashville, Dallas/fort worth, san diego, denver, colorado springs etc.
Austin is overrated af btw


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 23, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Miami is one of the hypergamy capitals tho. I would stay away from finance and entertainment capitals. Hypergamy is just insane in those cities. Tech capitals also suck because of the M/F ratio.
> 
> Ideal cities are phx, nashville, Dallas/fort worth, san diego, denver, colorado springs etc.
> Austin is overrated af btw


Your Coping if you think any major city is any good. 300-600k is the maximum amount. After the million mark hypergamy gets to bad. And once again demographics have to be considered. Women are stupid and require you be some fucking legit rarity for them to give a fuck.

Now that I’m in a much more whiter city , cute white foids show more interest in me and online give me less shit ( though still getting flakes, but before was getting left on seen and not much replies after a week or two). It is a numbers game. I haven’t added more then like 10-15 foids in my local area. 

Apparently Derek from more plates more dates said he would convert like 1/50 to 1/70 approaches to a lay. Seems a lot considering he was tall white and jacked and reasonable looking face wise.

My guess would be at least 70-120 for a cute foid lay.


----------



## IThinkImAboutToROPE (Apr 23, 2022)

MewMaxxing said:


> Im going to try LA and see how it goes. I've had decent success in SF


LA is full of self entitled moggers. The best city is a combination of moggers/foggers who aren’t self entitled.


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 23, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Your Coping if you think any major city is any good. 300-600k is the maximum amount. After the million mark hypergamy gets to bad. And once again demographics have to be considered. Women are stupid and require you be some fucking legit rarity for them to give a fuck.
> 
> Now that I’m in a much more whiter city , cute white foids show more interest in me and online give me less shit ( though still getting flakes, but before was getting left on seen and not much replies after a week or two). It is a numbers game. I haven’t added more then like 10-15 foids in my local area.
> 
> ...


Give me examples. You need to think about also job opportunities/weather etc. I wouldn't live in such as Boise just for sake of prettier/easier women.


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 23, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Miami is one of the hypergamy capitals tho. I would stay away from finance and entertainment capitals. Hypergamy is just insane in those cities. Tech capitals also suck because of the M/F ratio.
> 
> Ideal cities are phx, nashville, Dallas/fort worth, san diego, denver, colorado springs etc.
> Austin is overrated af btw


Yep agree with all that, I'd prob throw Tampa in there as well. 

But yeah avoid tech, finance, entertainer hubs


----------



## Salludon (Apr 23, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> where the girls in Arizona were like *"yeah i'm down, were do you stay?"*


How did you change your location? If you bought travel mode then the girls would be able to see that you’re not even in the same city as them let alone in the same area so for them to ask this doesn’t make sense.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 23, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Give me examples. You need to think about also job opportunities/weather etc. I wouldn't live in such as Boise just for sake of prettier/easier women.


That’s why even location pill is fucked. Most of the ideal states with optimal demographics don’t have as much job opportunities. The only thing is with experience you can get more flexibility with career. I think however a few states have both. 

Fuck the weather. Don’t be a pussy. Just wear more layers if it’s cold. If it’s too hot then stay inside more. 

What state depends really on your ethnicity like I said previously.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 23, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Yep agree with all that, I'd prob throw Tampa in there as well.
> 
> But yeah avoid tech, finance, entertainer hubs


Nature foids are def more open minded, tend to be more hippie type. 

But I would always argue that where your exotic is the best, but keep in mind the youth % population. 18-25 needs enough people.


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 23, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> That’s why even location pill is fucked. Most of the ideal states with optimal demographics don’t have as much job opportunities. The only thing is with experience you can get more flexibility with career. I think however a few states have both.
> 
> Fuck the weather. Don’t be a pussy. Just wear more layers if it’s cold. If it’s too hot then stay inside more.
> 
> What state depends really on your ethnicity like I said previously.


My degree is relevant in all states and cities without exception so seriously give me optimal cities in your opinion, I'll look into them. Foids tend to be fatter in cold regions.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 23, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> My degree is relevant in all states and cities without exception so seriously give me optimal cities in your opinion, I'll look into them. Foids tend to be fatter in cold regions.


Not really. The cold makes you eat less. I’m also in a cold state and everyone is thinner. The biggest factor is nature. If their is especially mountains and hills people are outdoorsy more and less fat. And also more hippies attracted to nature so less hypergamy as they seem less picky in general. Also ethnicity is important for deciding factor.


----------



## Patient A (Apr 23, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> My degree is relevant in all states and cities without exception so seriously give me optimal cities in your opinion, I'll look into them. Foids tend to be fatter in cold regions.


Mexico is most obese nation lmao


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 23, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Not really. The cold makes you eat less. I’m also in a cold state and everyone is thinner. The biggest factor is nature. If their is especially mountains and hills people are outdoorsy more and less fat. And also more hippies attracted to nature so less hypergamy as they seem less picky in general.


I don't like hippies tho.NAME ME CITIES OR DIDN'T HAPPEN


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 23, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> I don't like hippies tho.NAME ME CITIES OR DIDN'T HAPPEN


Bro. I said you hv to tell me your race or else won’t matter 😂. If your Hispanic then idaho/Utah won’t be as good as Indiana and Ohio. Strong economies their as well . So Indianapolis, Columbus. Most of the cities are large their

Wisconsion is also good , and minessota. I think their is like 12-14% asian population though in Minneapolis. But outside that is good.

Madison is better in terms of safety. Millaweake is quite dangerous in the city, safe in suburbs. 


If your black then idaho , Utah , are good. Dakatos good but good luck finding a good job their .

Maine is good. Iowa is also good also. Kansas and Nebraska are equally good for blacks and Hispanics.

I would say that Minnesota and wisconsion are good for minorities in general as their population has Scandinavian roots , which are known for being tolerant. 

And I would say north east cities are probably less racist then cities in the south. Florida however I would say is exception. Many people moved for beaches. And hippy girls can be hot. I’m saying just the ones who appreciate nature. If their a beach lover chances are they favor that on the weekends then the bars so less hypergamy as you Don’t have as much competition.


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 23, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Nature foids are def more open minded, tend to be more hippie type.
> 
> But I would always argue that where your exotic is the best, but keep in mind the youth % population. 18-25 needs enough people.


Totally agree


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 23, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Bro. I said you hv to tell me your race or else won’t matter 😂. If your Hispanic then idaho/Utah won’t be as good as Indiana and Ohio. Strong economies their as well . So Indianapolis, Columbus. Most of the cities are large their
> 
> Wisconsion is also good , and minessota. I think their is like 12-14% asian population though in Minneapolis. But outside that is good.
> 
> ...


Race white ethnicity Turkish.


----------



## TeenAscender (Apr 23, 2022)

what about nYC?


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 23, 2022)

I want to go to Montana.
Not for chicks but for the freedom and the nature and there are more whites.
There’s too many fucking ethnics everywhere.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 24, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Race white ethnicity Turkish.


Ohio, Indiana are gonna be best due to exotic arab halo. Minnesota and wisconsion also are really good and second best. I would say Minnesota and wisconsion foids seem pretty laidback. 

If your job can be done remotely then Iowa, Maine, Vermont, New Hampshire , West Virginia , Kentucky, tennesse, you’d be the most rare. Obviously the super small states like Vermont New Hampshire this is more so for online slay. Wizz has ability to change locations by state , so you could go on a “ slay tour “ potentially lol. It’ll be expensive though as flight costs keep going up, and of course you’d have hope your working remote. 

Dakotas work but their are native Americans who have Hispanic features of skin and hair color. But still very white and rural which means standing out is easy. 

The key is any state at least 75% white and the rest in your case black. Idaho btw is good. 82-84% non Hispanic white, and it has lot of good nature. Similiar to Utah. Remember that nature= less obesity , specifically mountains.

While Colorado doesn’t really meet the criteria I’ll be honest it has the lowest obesity rates similiar to Utah, and they also have a shrooms and marijuana culture so therefore population would likely be more laid back. So even tho demographics are getting more Hispanics I think it would be a good place to slay

@Amnesia also said that Denver foids were more nice to him then cali foids.


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I recently did a bumble experiment where I did 3 different cities
> 
> Denver CO
> Phoenix AZ
> ...


yeah phoenix is an amazing PUA city and more so Las Vegas. What city are you in with all these fags


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 24, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Ohio, Indiana are gonna be best due to exotic arab halo. Minnesota and wisconsion also are really good and second best. I would say Minnesota and wisconsion foids seem pretty laidback.
> 
> If your job can be done remotely then Iowa, Maine, Vermont, New Hampshire , West Virginia , Kentucky, tennesse, you’d be the most rare. Obviously the super small states like Vermont New Hampshire this is more so for online slay. Wizz has ability to change locations by state , so you could go on a “ slay tour “ potentially lol. It’ll be expensive though as flight costs keep going up, and of course you’d have hope your working remote.
> 
> ...


Bruh im not exotic or arab I look 100% balkancel
I think having a foreign accent in those small cities halo in big cities having an accent big failo.


----------



## Deleted member 16530 (Apr 24, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Bruh im not exotic or arab I look 100% balkancel
> I think having a foreign accent in those small cities halo in big cities having an accent big failo.


Don’t say you don’t look ethnic if you are turkish

Sfcels and ethnics both will start coping hard for different reasons and will teach you things about your own looks,people’s history,genetics etc like they would know shit

I don’t even talk about it anymore myself


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 24, 2022)

Main said:


> Don’t say you don’t look ethnic if you are turkish
> 
> Sfcels and ethnics both will start coping hard for different reasons and will teach you things about your own looks,people’s history,genetics etc like they would know shit
> 
> I don’t even talk about it anymore myself


ikr, I understand sfcels but i will never understand ethnics lol there is a favela guy who was telling me I look like an Arab without seeing my face.
where are you from?


----------



## Deleted member 16530 (Apr 24, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> ikr, I understand sfcels but i will never understand other ethnics lol there is a favela guy who was telling me I look like an Arab without seeing my face.
> where are you from?


turkish from türkiye


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Apr 24, 2022)

Then move. Basically girls from more conservative locations fog feminists


----------



## Lihito (Apr 24, 2022)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Oh god you know the forums in the mud when an Amnesia thread gets pinned


everything gets pinned these days ngl


----------



## Lihito (Apr 24, 2022)

Sigmamale said:


> Amnesia you should honestly go back to school for year at ASU or something to relive your college days but this time as a mogger. You could probably get like 100 bodies in a year. Also you could just larp as a senior.


tbh

its beyond me how someone like @Amnesia might have ANY problem slaying at all , no matter the location

like its literaly beyond me


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 24, 2022)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> I want to go to Montana.
> Not for chicks but for the freedom and the nature and there are more whites.
> There’s too many fucking ethnics everywhere.


The chicks are really hot and respectful. It makes sense as their mainly rural online. Would say 1/3-1/2 live in random towns and thus not entitled. Their also more conservative and ltr minded with very little lay counts.

Rural stacy= ideal as you can have a much higher chance of them having a low count and being less entitled due to lower amount of male competition. But yea cause online tho the ego naturally goes up as the gets tons of male attention, but still it’s limited as she would only care about local males the most.

Sure some chad from maybe texas or California she now has but it doesn’t mean anything cause flying to fuck is expensive as fuck and not reasonable. 

Yea it’s like 85% white. Has a lot of older population however only downside ( still enough youth but don’t be surprised ). Has also decent amount of natives. Most in South Dakota tho. Then North Dakota 

Hispanics are moving into that state. Their population share increases a lot due to continued immigration and high birth rates ( although the Hispanic birth rate has decreased a lot , almost as low as whites currently , but the previous generation was a lot higher and now their all grown up and moving around).

Look at the pre Mexico borders before usa expanded its border. It’s been interesting to see Hispanics populate those areas the most and nearby areas. 

Even tho spics might be annoying their better then blacks in terms of safety.


----------



## jfcage (Apr 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I recently did a bumble experiment where I did 3 different cities
> 
> Denver CO
> Phoenix AZ
> ...


Next time try some redneck town in Arkansas or Alabama


----------



## jfcage (Apr 24, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Apparently Derek from more plates more dates said he would convert like 1/50 to 1/70 approaches to a lay. Seems a lot considering he was tall white and jacked and reasonable looking face wise.


Imagine doing all kind of roids, lifting heavy ass weight for many years, injecting melanotan, using risky research chemical like RU to keep hair only to have a 1/70 success rate with non ugly foids. How the fuck has he not given up yet?


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 24, 2022)

jfcage said:


> Imagine doing all kind of roids, lifting heavy ass weight for many years, injecting melanotan, using risky research chemical like RU to keep hair only to have a 1/70 success rate with non ugly foids. How the fuck has he not given up yet?


Even paul Janka with insane game +voice+psl face has 4.4% success rate. It's not tinder there are many variables.


----------



## jfcage (Apr 24, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Even paul Janka with insane game +voice+psl face has 4.4% success rate. It's not tinder there are many variables.


That means trying to pick girls on the streets using PUA shit is retarded. Getting rejected by 95% of foids and not just stacies but plain average beckies too would make me give up on them in a heartbeat. Another proof why PUA is a scam for average guys


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 24, 2022)

Yeah, it's true.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 24, 2022)

jfcage said:


> Imagine doing all kind of roids, lifting heavy ass weight for many years, injecting melanotan, using risky research chemical like RU to keep hair only to have a 1/70 success rate with non ugly foids. How the fuck has he not given up yet?


For him and other slayers on this forum and In general It’s a numbers game. They care about the end result . And keep in mind this is approaching holes in the mall the streets and random areas. your sucess rate is limited by this method a lot. Also looks are not the reason why a good looking man would be rejected . The women are mainly uncomfortable with the idea of sleeping with a random man without any social circle pre context. The Paul Jenka guy is 6 1, chad face and got 4.5%. Would be difficult to say looks were his main reason if rejection. But the random guy redpill is likely why. This doesn’t mean you should forego all cold approach. It’s just some thing to supplement on top of more effective methods.



If you want a higher chance then social circle game is their, the catch is you can invest a lot of time and effort in the social circle without the results you want.with cold approach you go 0-100 and what would take maybe months of effort you do in a week of 7-10 approaches a day.

Then you ask to hang and your set. Social circle would take some time hanging out in the group and then asking out the foid. Maybe she’s not interested so you’d move on to the other one. With cold approach out of the several numbers you get only a small % would convert to them actually showing up on the date

But the benefit is your not limited to social circle girls but any girl you find hot.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Apr 24, 2022)

took a trip to denver last summer can vouch the girls are HOT even got approached twice


----------



## betrayed by 5‘8 (Apr 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I recently did a bumble experiment where I did 3 different cities
> 
> Denver CO
> Phoenix AZ
> ...


location is law


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Apr 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I recently did a bumble experiment where I did 3 different cities
> 
> Denver CO
> Phoenix AZ
> ...


Why no pics


----------



## gamma (Apr 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> In my OWN CITY, tons of non white girls, fat girls, trans people, VERY LOW response rate. Girls with short hair, rainbow colors etc. VAST DISPARENCY in looks quality than Arizona


California = Commiefornia





Girls are ruined by leftists ideas (feminism, short hair etc), leftists ruin everything including the dating market


----------



## Gestapo (Apr 24, 2022)

gogger said:


> the don't-go-outside routine. it worked for the imperial japanese


it's also the diet high in dogs which are said to have anti aging properties to them according to Dr David Sinclair


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Apr 24, 2022)

Lihito said:


> everything gets pinned these days ngl


Yeah Chad writes a water thread that’s been made by FBI informant @Xangsane a quadrillion times and gets pinned. Brutal blackpill


----------



## Lihito (Apr 24, 2022)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Yeah Chad writes a water thread that’s been made by FBI informant @Xangsane a quadrillion times and gets pinned. Brutal blackpill


over for quality normie threads


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Apr 24, 2022)

gamma said:


> California = Commiefornia
> View attachment 1648694
> 
> Girls are ruined by leftists ideas (feminism, short hair etc), leftists ruin everything including the dating market


Even when foids are giga looksminned(coloured hair, short hair, obese, poor hygiene, plain ugly) they can still find men to fuck and date lol: Why do u think some foids looksmin?


----------



## Lihito (Apr 24, 2022)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Yeah Chad writes a water thread that’s been made by FBI informant @Xangsane a quadrillion times and gets pinned. Brutal blackpill


we are just bumping his threads cause hes GL at this point


----------



## Johanjohan (Apr 24, 2022)

Stop making excuses for your poor results bro


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Apr 24, 2022)

Lihito said:


> we are just bumping his threads cause hes GL at this point


That and he’s got insole status. Like a celebrity to some of these niggas stg


----------



## Lihito (Apr 24, 2022)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> That and he’s got insole status. Like a celebrity to some of these niggas stg


fucking looks theory , its everywhere


----------



## gamma (Apr 24, 2022)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Why do u think some foids looksmin?


They see that as "empowerment"


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 24, 2022)

Salludon said:


> How did you change your location? If you bought travel mode then the girls would be able to see that you’re not even in the same city as them let alone in the same area so for them to ask this doesn’t make sense.


I dug out my old android phone and used the app “fake gps” and don’t use the actual bumble app but use the web version from my phone. That works to spoof the location


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2022)

Shut the fuck up
For real, it's so sad to see some 100+ slays faggot vent like you do with bullshit copes such as this
Rope


----------



## thereallegend (Apr 24, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> If your a minority you have to avoid a high diversity area. White women are stupid. No value for minorities till your rare as fuck. Then they’ll match online cause their used to vanilla ice cream and want a different flavor.


Definitely a misguided statement. 

The data we have shows white women have very strong preferences for white men.

"Different flavor" means liberal vs conservative Chad.


----------



## thereallegend (Apr 24, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Your Coping if you think any major city is any good. 300-600k is the maximum amount. After the million mark hypergamy gets to bad. And once again demographics have to be considered. Women are stupid and require you be some fucking legit rarity for them to give a fuck.
> 
> Now that I’m in a much more whiter city , cute white foids show more interest in me and online give me less shit ( though still getting flakes, but before was getting left on seen and not much replies after a week or two). It is a numbers game. I haven’t added more then like 10-15 foids in my local area.
> 
> ...


What's your ethnicity?

You have to be white passing to do well in a white city.


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 24, 2022)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Yeah Chad writes a water thread that’s been made by FBI informant @Xangsane a quadrillion times and gets pinned. Brutal blackpill


 I know. It's over for even chadlites like me these days.


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 24, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> What's your ethnicity?
> 
> You have to be white passing to do well in a white city.


Anyone white passing but ethnic here in the uk gets the most attention from either black foids if mulatto or Latino/Caribbean, or curryfoids if mena


----------



## CristianT (Apr 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I recently did a bumble experiment where I did 3 different cities
> 
> Denver CO
> Phoenix AZ
> ...


 
Shocking discovery


----------



## thereallegend (Apr 24, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Anyone white passing but ethnic here in the uk gets the most attention from either black foids if mulatto or Latino/Caribbean, or curryfoids if mena


Your point?


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 24, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> Your point?


Also mulattos do very well in the uk and Europe among white women

Usually among white passing menas they get the most attention from curryfoids but in most cases we aren't interested in them at all. They just see our easterness combined with our appearance, and this makes them think we're more likely to date them and commit. Uh, no.


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I recently did a bumble experiment where I did 3 different cities
> 
> Denver CO
> Phoenix AZ
> ...


How much of a location gap would you say 15miles ?


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Apr 24, 2022)

Of course it matters bro this is water.

I need to be somewhere with lots of slutty Asian and/or Latina baddies. My current location won't cut it.


----------



## Anstrum95 (Apr 24, 2022)

*mods, sticky this water is wet thread asap*  

*





*


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Apr 24, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> Definitely a misguided statement.
> 
> The data we have shows white women have very strong preferences for white men.
> 
> "Different flavor" means liberal vs conservative Chad.


Most people prefer their own race/ethnicity lol. Rare to date out unless you're a minority.


----------



## bwrauycnee (Apr 24, 2022)

IThinkImAboutToROPE said:


> LA is full of self entitled moggers. The best city is a combination of moggers/foggers who aren’t self entitled.


Where in LA. All I’ve seen are mostly HTNs with influencer type foids. Chads and chadlite aren’t common at all.


----------



## Pakicel (Apr 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I recently did a bumble experiment where I did 3 different cities
> 
> Denver CO
> Phoenix AZ
> ...


The proportion of gl dudes varies by location. Maybe in your own city, dude of your looks level are very common but other places are full of subhumans. 

I did try your pics in London and you did not do well at all. I guess there are more chads here than other places.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Apr 24, 2022)

Water wet


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 24, 2022)

Who tf pinned this?


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 24, 2022)

@PapiMew


----------



## Lmao (Apr 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> This is the most recent pic no filter, I clean shave and I am 34 literally everyone IRL thinks I am mid 20's NO ONE actually believes me when I say my real age they think I am lying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you shave everyday or only when you go out


----------



## IThinkImAboutToROPE (Apr 24, 2022)

bwrauycnee said:


> Where in LA. All I’ve seen are mostly HTNs with influencer type foids. Chads and chadlite aren’t common at all.


Well, in the richer parts, closer to orange county. Those rich ass mofos feed their kids some shit to grow up tall and good looking I swear. And whenever I walked in Venice beach, there’s always multiple bbc ww relationships that I just cage so hard. Good job with the propaganda LA. LA is just a degenerate pothole with some good looking people who unfortunately been messed up by the city.


----------



## Patient A (Apr 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I dug out my old android phone and used the app “fake gps” and don’t use the actual bumble app but use the web version from my phone. That works to spoof the location





tyronelite said:


> Who tf pinned this?


There’s Still value in this thread tbh 

Especially considering this is the shit hole offtopic section


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 24, 2022)

Patient A said:


> There’s Still value in this thread tbh
> 
> Especially considering this is the shit hole offtopic section


I get that but pinned threads should be original & not something we all already know & could figure out


----------



## Patient A (Apr 24, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> I get that but pinned threads should be original & not something we all already know & could figure out


I think that nearly everone in this forum lives in their own bubble.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 24, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> What's your ethnicity?
> 
> You have to be white passing to do well in a white city.


Indian. Stil was able to get a few cute blonds and whites other cities but left on seen more.


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 24, 2022)

Lmao said:


> do you shave everyday or only when you go out


Everyday for the last seven months or so. Foil shaver against the grain then one pass with the grain with a typical cartridge razor. No razor burn or irritated skin. And I have sensitive skin

That’s the method that works best for me. Going against the grain with any sort or razor kills my skin. Safety razors are a meme. They suck


----------



## Cali Yuga (Apr 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I recently did a bumble experiment where I did 3 different cities
> 
> Denver CO
> Phoenix AZ
> ...


california is literally hell on earth and its spreading


----------



## Cali Yuga (Apr 24, 2022)

@Amnesia do you do anything for hair btw or do you just naturally not have norwood reaper


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 24, 2022)

Cali Yuga said:


> @Amnesia do you do anything for hair btw or do you just naturally not have norwood reaper


sme as I do for health and looking young

gluten free diet and removal of ALL inflammatory foods which are:

all oils (olive, coconut, canola, etc)
all fried food
carbonated beverages with a meal
meats preserved with nitrates
skins of potatoes
well done meat



inflammation and/or free radical damage = aging. I also mega dose antioxidants and eat large amount of antioxidant foods (berries for the most part) 

and the pharma grade multivitamin / mineral supplement which provides every single nutrient (over 90) that the human body needs to optimize function


this is an entire thread onto itself. But I plan to live to 150 years old perfectly healthy. The doctor I follow has cured every disease and was black listed from humanity by big pharma for doing it


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 24, 2022)

I've heard Minnesotans are the nicest


----------



## Patient A (Apr 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> …..
> this is an entire thread onto itself. But I plan to live to 150 years old perfectly healthy. The doctor I follow has cured every disease and was black listed from humanity by big pharma for doing it


Ok make the thread


----------



## Lmao (Apr 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Everyday for the last seven months or so. Foil shaver against the grain then one pass with the grain with a typical cartridge razor. No razor burn or irritated skin. And I have sensitive skin
> 
> That’s the method that works best for me. Going against the grain with any sort or razor kills my skin. Safety razors are a meme. They suck


Are razors or shaving cream in general bad for your skin? I apply moisturizer after I shave but I shave once or twice a week with gel anda cartridge razor.


----------



## 5ft1 (Apr 25, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Are razors or shaving cream in general bad for your skin? I apply moisturizer after I shave but I shave once or twice a week with gel anda cartridge razor.


I shave with the grain daily with a safety razor and it gives me clean shave and no irritation
My skin has gotten better as well with BP. I heard electric razors are bad for skin though


----------



## nietzsche (Apr 25, 2022)

real question is; why do u live in libshithole CA


----------



## gaymidget (Apr 25, 2022)

Had the same experience in Germany, comparing a liberal city to a more conservative one. It was really night and day in terms of quality, amount and responsiveness. Sadly I live in a liberal one


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 25, 2022)

If i was amnesia I'd be moving rn to somewhere like Idaho to marry a Christian girl and live a normal life for my age


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 25, 2022)

gaymidget said:


> Had the same experience in Germany, comparing a liberal city to a more conservative one. It was really night and day in terms of quality, amount and responsiveness. Sadly I live in a liberal one


>Conservative 
>Rammstein pfp


----------



## Patient A (Apr 25, 2022)

nietzsche said:


> real question is; why do u live in libshithole CA


He likes single mom teens with flabby bellies, saggy skin, blue hair, 2 half niglet kids. It’s the only way he can coom as his penis feels nothing because Jews cut his foreskin off and ate it.


----------



## gaymidget (Apr 25, 2022)

Entschuldigung said:


> >Conservative
> >Rammstein pfp


I didn’t say that i was conservative but that I have more success with conservative Cities. Despite that, Rammstein could be considered conservative compared to todays zeitgeist


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 25, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Your Coping if you think any major city is any good. 300-600k is the maximum amount. After the million mark hypergamy gets to bad. And once again demographics have to be considered. Women are stupid and require you be some fucking legit rarity for them to give a fuck.
> 
> Now that I’m in a much more whiter city , cute white foids show more interest in me and online give me less shit ( though still getting flakes, but before was getting left on seen and not much replies after a week or two). It is a numbers game. I haven’t added more then like 10-15 foids in my local area.
> 
> ...


I love Derek and most should aspire to be more like him, but saying he's reasonable looking face-wise is a massive stretch. 

I'm not surprised he was getting 1/50-70


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 25, 2022)

gaymidget said:


> I didn’t say that i was conservative but that I have more success with conservative Cities. Despite that, *Rammstein could be considered conservative compared to todays zeitgeist*


bro not after the black Germany vídeo 
Rammstein is pure cuckery accept it already


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Apr 25, 2022)

DankForce1 said:


> I love Derek and most should aspire to be more like him, but saying he's reasonable looking face-wise is a massive stretch.
> 
> I'm not surprised he was getting 1/50-70


The irony is Paul jenka who never touched weights but had a chad face got apparently a 4.5% conversion rate. So let’s say 4%, so 1/25 bitches he could smash. That’s actually pretty good if you think about. And a lot better then Derek who spent years juicing and lifting hard in the gym only to get mogged by a man older then him and who never bothered with the gym. 

cause bitches try to be nice a lot many give number out and then block. I would say maybe 1/4-1/6 gave numbers. 

I would say however the stats don’t know if the user had Seen other pick up videos. Perhaps his numbers were worse As a 1/25 lay rate is really good. 

Another user who called himself as tall white and handsome and going after girls who showed ioi claimed 1/60-1/80 conversion. Sounds worse then Derek who did random foids. Probably exaggerated his stats about his “ good looks”.

But yea if your not willing to take it personally it’s a better alternative then feel out of place in some cuck faggot social circle with fake status or money obsessed idiots.


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> But I plan to live to 150 years old perfectly healthy. The doctor I follow has cured every disease and was black listed from humanity by big pharma for doing it


Make a guide for us 

I’ll pin


----------



## Melo95 (Apr 27, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> and the pharma grade multivitamin / mineral supplement which provides every single nutrient (over 90) that the human body needs to optimize


Where to get this?


----------



## Deleted member 16641 (May 14, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> sme as I do for health and looking young
> 
> gluten free diet and removal of ALL inflammatory foods which are:
> 
> ...


What doctor do you follow?


----------



## Deleted member 19478 (May 14, 2022)

Geomaxxing is more effective for average looking men than any surgery would be.

If you're legit deformed (e.g severely recessed mandible) you need to fix it but if there's nothing wrong with you that stands out you're better off just geomaxxing.


----------

